# Fiberglass Mesh



## bowhunterml (Dec 24, 2011)

is the mesh used in most vivs for the substrate divider fiberglass mesh?

or is there something specific that i need to get? anything i should avoid?

thanks everyone !


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Fiberglass is what we all use unless you like weed blocker cloth better


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, fiberglass window-screen. I would avoid stainless steel screen. Also, I wouldn't use weed-block fabric...some people like it, but when I tried it the drainage was very slow. I use needlepoint mesh, you can find it at craft stores. I like it because it is more rigid, easy to work with, and holds up well.

EDIT: Frogparty beat me to it!


----------



## bowhunterml (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks guys ill be picking some up tomorrow along with eggcrate and some pvc pipe

Should I get the smallest hole mesh or does it really mattet?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah smaller is better


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogparty said:


> Yeah smaller is better


I think standard fiberglass window screen is fine since the smallest holes (UVB blocker screen) is fairly expensive and not necessary. If I don't lose clay substrates through regular fiberglass screen, I don't think he needs to use the finest mesh out there. 

I don't use weedblock since I think it is fine for the roots of the plants to penetrate down into the water if they choose and weed block can prevent that from happening (since that is what it was designed to do). 

Ed


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Aluminium! the stuff i got is just as small hole size as fiberglass window screen.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Fiberglass is a better choice. I don't want to have anything as sharp as aluminum mesh can be in my viv. Sure you are burying it but why take unnecessary chances? Besides, standard fiberglass screen mesh is proven safe, effective, cheap, and will last basically forever when not in the full sunlight.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I like to get the small mesh fiberglass screen because it can double as ff proof screening when I need it for home made QT tanks and temp 10g tanks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

curlykid said:


> Aluminium! the stuff i got is just as small hole size as fiberglass window screen.


 
It oxidizes and breaks down under constant wet conditions releasing aluminum ions which aren't the best for the plants or even the frogs. 

Ed


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

curlykid said:


> Aluminium! the stuff i got is just as small hole size as fiberglass window screen.


I got that Aluminum stuff as well but i use it to cover the holes i have to allow air circulation. I went with the window screen as my substrate divider which only cost like $4-5 and is really easy to work with.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

frogface said:


> I like to get the small mesh fiberglass screen because it can double as ff proof screening when I need it for home made QT tanks and temp 10g tanks.


Frogface--are the holes small enough to be used to prevent FF escape??? I have some already and would use it instead of tracking down another material...thanks


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Frogface--are the holes small enough to be used to prevent FF escape??? I have some already and would use it instead of tracking down another material...thanks


I use the no-see-em screen or 'insect' screen or something like that, from Lowe's. It does a pretty good job at ff proofing, imo.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

i went to my local hardware store that makes screens and asked for fiberglass scraps and they gave me a bunch for free.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Judy S said:


> Frogface--are the holes small enough to be used to prevent FF escape??? I have some already and would use it instead of tracking down another material...thanks


The UVB preventing fiberglass mesh I use is absolutely fruit fly proof. the roll is expensive $35 a roll but there is a lot of material on a roll. I'm still on my first roll. 

Ed


----------

